# Suse 9.3, HP Notebook, keine USB Maus



## SirLoky (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Allezusammen,

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich besitze ein relativ neues (4 Monate) altes Notebook von HP. Ein HP - Pavilion um genau zu sein. Mein Problem ist folgendes. Habe mir Suse 9.3 installiert.

Nun kann ich aber meine USB - Maus nicht benutzen. Es funktioniert zwar das Touchpad aber die Maus selber geht leider nicht. Wenn ich unter SaX2 die Maus nachträglich installiere (egal welche, ob einfache USB Maus oder die genaue Maus)... 

Sie will einfach nicht... 

Hab mal versucht das Touchpad zu deinstallieren und nur die Maus nachzuinstallieren.. Auch nicht... Die USB-Ports  auch normal, weil wenn ich zB ein USB - Stick reinstöpsel wird dieser sofort erkannt.

Axo ... Das gleiche Problem bestand auch schon bei Suse 9.1. Man hatte mir damals geraten die GPM Pakete zu deinstallieren... Hat aber damlas wie heuete nix gebracht.

Kann mir bitte einer erklären was evtl das Problem sein könnte und mir bitte eine Hilfestellung geben... Währe echt nett von Euch...  

Danke im voraus

SirLoky


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2005)

SirLoky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Axo ... Das gleiche Problem bestand auch schon bei Suse 9.1. Man hatte mir damals geraten die GPM Pakete zu deinstallieren... Hat aber damlas wie heuete nix gebracht.
> Kann mir bitte einer erklären was evtl das Problem sein könnte und mir bitte eine Hilfestellung geben... Währe echt nett von Euch...


Der Tipp mit GPM ist schon korrekt. GPM wird überwiegend verwendet solange man nur die Konsole hat. Wenn die Maus per USB angeschlossen wird und Du hotplug verwendest kannst Du mal folgendes in der Konsole ausprobieren:


```
cat /dev/input/mouse[n]
```
Wobei [n] für eine Zahl - 1, 2, 3, 4, etc. steht, wobei Du am besten bei 1 anfängst.

Wenn Du nun die USB-Maus bewegst sollte ein Zeichenwirrwar erscheinen. Du kannst mit STRG-C den Vorgang abbrechen. Wenn Zeichenwirrwar beim Bewegen der Maus kam, gib mir bitte den Pfad an. Sollte es nicht gegangen sein, erhöhst Du die Zahl und probierst weiter, bis es geht (höher als 2 brauchst Du aber eigentlich nicht zu gehen, sonst stimmt irgend etwas nicht).

Wenn Du mir den funktionierenden Pfad angibst, poste ich einen Konfigurationsteil, den Du in die Datei: x86config-4 einfügen musst. Danach sollten Maus und touchpad gleichzeitig funktionieren.


----------



## lukelukeluke (20. Juni 2006)

Hi Neurodeamon, ist halt schon fast ein Jahr her, dein Tipp hat mir aber sehr geholfen. Hatte das gleiche Problem!
Folgendes habe ich getan:

cat /dev/mouse (das war mein trackpad, intern)
cat /dev/input/mouse1 (das war mein trackball, intern)
cat /dev/input/mouse4 (das war meine USB- Maus)

Nun habe ich diese mit *sax2* konfigurieren können, unter Port habe ich den entsprechenden Pfad eingegeben. Nun funktioniert alles bestens. Danke!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2006)

@lukelukeluke:
Freut mich. Deshalb ist tutorials.de ja so empfehlenswert.
Irgendwer hat sicherlich schon mal die Frage gestellt die einen quält.
Und wenn dann noch jemand eine passende Antwort parat hatte .. BINGO!


----------

